# Speed turtle



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this product it’s plug n play thanks in advance


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What product?


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Speed turtle It’s a plug and play to make your white strobe no different bulbs no wiring


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hugh?


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Your factory lights strobe turn signals headlights backup etc


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Look up speed turtle they’re around anywhere from $149-$179 it’s a lot cheaper than someone install and strobes


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Couldn’t I just turn on the hazards?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gotta link?

Not Jack's Links or sausage links either.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

For the google-challenged: https://speedturtleengineering.com/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting, 
But you would have to wire in your plow lights
Seperate from the vehicles. ?


For me it’s a hard d sell, I’m of the 
“Moth to light” camp. 
To many flashing lights distract drivers to the point they can’t avoid running into you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> For the google-challenged: https://speedturtleengineering.com/


C'mon man...I was thinking maybe the OP could take the time to provide more information regarding his question.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Interesting,
> But you would have to wire in your plow lights
> Seperate from the vehicles. ?


Huh, interesting question. I've had a bunch of customers ask me about those plug in setups and had never even considered that.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking maybe the OP could take the time to provide more information regarding his question.


Sorry, after 37,000 posts I didn't realize that you were new here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, after 37,000 posts I didn't realize that you were new here.


I have that many posts?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have that many posts?


Dunno, I had to guess from the last time I saw it because it doesn't seem to show the post count anymore

Edit: 36,797 as of this writing if I click on your username


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have that many posts?


Probably 2times it they all stuck......

Curious as to how this gizmo plays with the vehicles electrical systems since they seem to becoming so intertwined


----------



## bobcoop06 (Jan 10, 2014)

Those plug and play flashers (Speed Turtle, Z flash, etc) are known to fry ECM's. And as you might guess, it is NOT covered under warranty. Stay far far away from them. Unless of course you like spending money, then by all means...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would think that the trucks BCM would get so confused it would shut down the circuits.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I would think that the trucks BCM would get so confused it would shut down the circuits.


Strobes have that effect on me also. I get confused, have a seizure and shut down the circuits.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have that many posts?


thats a really long fence.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a wig wag installed on my 07 for the hazard lights. It flashes them "oddly" with an oscillating rhythm. It does nothing to the BCM.
All it does is fire them, that wont do anything to hurt it. 
Never tried the speed turtle...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a wig wag installed on my 07 for the hazard lights. It flashes them "oddly" with an oscillating rhythm. It does nothing to the BCM.
> All it does is fire them, that wont do anything to hurt it.
> Never tried the speed turtle...


I love wig wags


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> I love wig wags


Green?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Gotta wonder if this would violate any HTA laws, as only enforcement vehicles are permitted to have flash patterns on the headlights.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Public property VS private property.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Hydromaster said:


> Public property VS private property.


Doesn't seem to matter here - DOT can perform a "stop" on private property and still enforce HTA laws.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Show your work

It needs language like the dwi laws have.
“Anywhere in the state”
And that expends onto your garage, attached or not to your home.

Try a search for a discussion on green lights. 
I contacted various state dot and hwy patrol
Depts. And they said on private property you can run what you wish.
Other than shining a bright white light down the roadway.....


My pick up isn’t under commercial dot regulations


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Hydromaster said:


> My pick up isn't under commercial dot regulations


Unfortunately, ours are.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Green?


yes bahahahah, do we have to live old memories


----------

